# PI 400: wireless mouse slows down boot-up for 13.0 & 13.1



## randyforums (Jul 6, 2022)

“uname -a” information:
1.    FreeBSD generic *13.0*-RELEASE FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE #0 releng/13.0-n244733-ea31abc261f: Fri Apr 9 06:06:55 UTC 2021   root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/arm64.aarch64/sys/GENERIC arm64
2.    FreeBSD generic *13.0*-RELEASE-*p11 *FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p11 #0: Tue Apr 5 18:58:59 UTC 2022     root@arm64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/arm64.aarch64/sys/GENERIC arm64
3.    FreeBSD generic *13.1*-RELEASE FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE releng/13.1-n250148-fc952ac2212 GENERIC arm64

I did the below with two different wireless mouses.
I did this using all 3 of the USB slots on the back of my PI 400.  
It doesn’t matter if the mouse if turned on or off.
For me, all of this is 100% repeatable.

When I plug in the wireless dongle directly into the back of my PI 400, or if I use an extender cord, the below occurs
when the boot-up sequence gets to the 10 second countdown:
*FreeBSD 13.0:*
*1.*There is no response when I press any key on my PI 400, *and* the 10 second count takes about 60 seconds to complete.  
I always start with the “enter” key.
At first I thought my PI 400 had stopped working correctly.
*2.* I turned on Mr. 'beastie' so it is displayed during boot-up.  
It still does not respond to any of the PI 400's keys (including the space key which is for 'boot options'), but the 10 second count down now takes 10 seconds and not 60 seconds.
*FreeBSD 13.1:*
*1.* All keys on the PI 400 are still ignored, but the 10 second count down is 10 seconds (‘beastie’ is now off again).
*2.* Turning Mr. ‘beastie’ back on and the same thing occurs as in the above line.

*Both FreeBSD 13.0 and 13.1:*
This does **not** occur if I plug in a USB 2.0 hub and then use that for the wireless dongle.
Pressing the "enter" key on my PI 400 immediately jumps out of the count down - with and without 'beastie' being displayed.

So the only way I can jump out of the 10 second count down is by connecting my wireless mouse dongle to my PI 400 is via my USB 2.0 hub.

I also decided to try the wireless keyboard that came with one of my wireless mouses.
The "enter" keys of the PI 400 are still ignored, but pressing the "enter" key of the wireless keyboard immediately jumps out of the 10 second count down.  
This is for both 13.0 & 13.1.

I even tried all of this with a wired and wireless mouse both attached to the PI 400 at the same time, but that made no difference.

Devices used:
Wireless mouse: Logitech M180
Wireless mouse: blackweb: BWB15HO213 (in wireless mode, not blue tooth)
Wireless keyboard: Logitech K270
USB 2.0 4 port hub: Walmart/Onn Brand Stock number 100009060.  
[command "*lsusb*" shows it as: Gensys Logic Inc. Hub]

Summary of when the wireless mouse dongle *is not connected* to the USB hub.



* wireless mouse dongle in back of PI 400 or on an extender cable*​*Beastie off**Beastie on**FreeBSD 13.0 First Release**10 second count down does not respond to PI 400 keyboard
10 second count takes ~60 seconds**10 second count down does not respond to PI 400 keyboard
10 second count takes 10 seconds**FreeBSD 13.0 p-11**10 second count down does not respond to PI 400 keyboard
10 second count takes ~60 seconds**10 second count down does not respond to PI 400 keyboard
10 second count takes 10 seconds**FreeBSD 13.1 First Release**10 second count down does not respond to PI 400 keyboard
10 second count takes 10 seconds**10 second count down does not respond to PI 400 keyboard
10 second count takes 10 seconds*


----------

